# Tiger/Zebra Crayfish breeding question



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Anyone had luck with breeding Tiger/Zebra Crayfish? Any suggestions? I have 2 tiger crayfish and not sure about their gender. I heard that male have larger claws and females have smaller claws, so was wondering if anyone know how to difer their gender?

Thanks


----------

